# What's in your wallet?



## ScottS (Jul 19, 2004)

Fermenting:
6 gals Port (conventional grape stuff)

Aging:
25 gals medium sweet show mead
15 gals cider
45 gals cyser
5 gals each of:
Champange style mead (high ABV, will be sparkling)
Strawberry melomel
Port-style mead (high ABV, still, sweet)
Sweet cherry melomel
Blueberry melomel
Blackberry melomel
Peach melomel
Raspberry melomel
Raspberry wine
Tart cherry melomel
Sweet show mead (from uncapped honey)
Red plum melomel
Stanley plum melomel
Elderberry melomel
5 1-gal jugs of show mead (different yeasts in each)
Multi-fruit melomel
Concord grape wine
Cranberry melomel 2.0

Kegs:
Cranberry melomel
Concord grape pyment/melomel
Honey wheat beer

Bottles:
Misc metheglyins
Maple porter
Vanilla creme Ale
Boring porter
Nut brown ale (my wife's recipe)
Nut brown small beer
Blueberry wheat beer
Various older stuff

What can I say? I like beverages, and I'm brewing for 2.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Party at Scott's house!!! Thanks for the chuckles, now my wife does not think I am quite so bad. Makes me thirsty.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Holy Cow Scott! That's fantastic. A friend with mead is a friend indeed; Scott I suspect could get house projects addressed pretty readily with a little Tom Sawyer action.  

For myself I'm still recovering from a recent move and other issues, but:

5 gals zinfandel pyment
" gewurtztraminer py
" peach melomel
10 gals off-dry traditional

6 gals chianti
" orange wine
" peach/apricot chardonnay

5 gals barleywine

On tap: 10 gals dry stout
local pale ale

And then the barchives (assorted bottles aging) down in the cellar. 

Recently enjoyed a 1987 Thomas Hardy's that briefly transported me to a far-off, beautiful world of malt nymphs dancing seductively on the surfaces of my mouth, ahhhh....


----------

